# Doe not lifting? *VIDEO*



## FarmerBoy24 (Oct 7, 2012)

A few weeks ago I got a few standard rex rabbits from a breeder. I have been trying to breed Mouse (blue rex doe) to Tiger (lynx rex buck) for a while now. The buck does his thing but the doe just won't lift. I even tried to breed her to Buba (Lilac buck) and she just will not lift. I have tried in the morning, afternoon, and night, I also put Tiger in the cage between Mouse, and Victoria (castor doe) to possibly encourage her.

Check out my Youtube channel if you want to see them "breed" (The link is of the breeding video)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TfBV4_crlY&feature=g-upl


----------



## Myke (Oct 8, 2012)

FarmerBoy24,
Good luck, I have the same problem. Somebody suggested adding vinegar to the does water.Not sure what kind (apple cider, straight vinegar or whatever other type) or how much. Hopefully somebody else has some better advice than me.
Myke


----------



## secuono (Oct 8, 2012)

Tap the base of her tail and the sides, if she doesn't lift to that, she probably not lift for the buck tapping as well. You can always flop her in the lift position and use a string on her tail to breed her. Sometimes first time does don't understand until they have kits.


----------



## lastfling (Oct 9, 2012)

In regards to vinegar, it's usually 1 tbsp per gallon and it's apple cider vinegar.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! So I did the vinegar in water thing, and I also heard that mint helps the does get in the "mood" I'm just going to have to be patient with this. Thanks for all the tips everyone!!


----------



## Daywahyn (Oct 12, 2012)

Ftr, I had to hold my Champagne doe for the first 2 breedings.  Now she lifts like a champ.  It just took her a bit to figure out what was what, I guess.


----------

